
An AR demo works right inside the browser without any plugins - edankwan
https://webxr-sneakers.lusion.co/
======
raywu
From the About page[0]

> Today, Android Chrome v81 supports WebXR by default. Hopefully other
> browsers will follow soon so that AR can be used everywhere without any
> plug-ins

[0] [https://webxr-sneakers.lusion.co/](https://webxr-sneakers.lusion.co/)

------
megraf
Not supported in Safari mobile

